
The 2010s Have Broken Our Sense of Time - laurex
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katherinemiller/the-2010s-have-broken-our-sense-of-time
======
Deimorz
I want to read this article, but I can't handle there being some sort of
ridiculous rapidly-flashing GIF on the screen at almost all times. Reader Mode
doesn't work properly and loses a lot of the text.

If I want to get through it, I'll probably have to adblock all the images or
copy-paste the text out into a document or something.

~~~
TheCycoONE
It may be intentional. Not just the pictures, but the essay itself I found
disorienting, jumping around and repeating. Perhaps I'm being generous, but I
feel the style reinforces the thesis that the way we consume content in the
last decade 'melts' our perception of time.

~~~
passbyyou
Yeah, I think it's by design as well. It's actually a pretty interesting
effect.

If it's giving the above commenter the exact feeling of frustration that the
author intends of the 2010's without the reader understanding why, is the
unconcious transmission of the article's message a success of the author?

